# wlan - Passwort falsch (ist es nicht)

## flammenflitzer

Vorab, ich als Gentoo-User habe auf dem Laptop Sabayon installiert, weil der Laptop beim kompillieren so heiß wird, das er abschaltet. Vielleicht bekomme ich trotzdem Hilfe

Ich habe, wie gesagt, auf dem Laptop meiner Schwester sabayon installiert (vorher kubuntu). Unter kubuntu hat wlan funktioniert. Jetzt bekomme ich das nicht hin.

Fehlermeldung "Passwort falsch" Ist es definitiv nicht. 

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin #rc-update show

NetworkManager |      default

avahi-daemon |      default                                  

bluetooth |      default 

wicd |      default

net.wlan0 |      default                                  

nfsmount |      default
```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin #modprobe wext

FATAL: Module wext not found.

KatrinsLaptop katrin #modprobe ndiswrapper
```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin #nano /etc/conf.d/modules

modules="ndiswrapper"
```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin #/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop ...

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive
```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:09:df:80:ae:a4  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:45 Basisadresse:0xe000 

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife  

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:614 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:614 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0 

          RX bytes:44636 (43.5 KiB)  TX bytes:44636 (43.5 KiB)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0d:f0:4a:f4:67  

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::20d:f0ff:fe4a:f467/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:50 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:93 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 

```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:23:69:19:25:A5

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"MeinHeimnetzwerk"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000003e01f384c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 267ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00096C6175726131393635

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010D

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEC0117FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706474220010D10

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33EC0117FFFF0000000000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340D000500000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD820050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A8800023691925A51021000C4C696E6B73797320496E632E102300095752543136304E76321024000776322E302E3031104200033031341054000800060050F2040001101100114C696E6B737973205752543136304E763210080002008C103C000101

```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin #

lshw

           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller

                vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 02

                serial: 00:09:df:80:ae:a4

                size: 10Mbit/s

                capacity: 1Gbit/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress msix vpd bus_master cap_list rom ethernet physical tp mii 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI duplex=half firmware=N/A latency=0 link=no multicast=yes port=MII speed=10Mbit/s

                resources: irq:45 ioport:1000(size=256) memory:d7200000-d7200fff memory:d6000000-d600ffff memory:d6020000-d603ffff

 

        *-usb:4

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1d.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1d.1

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: uhci bus_master

             configuration: driver=uhci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:19 ioport:8040(size=32)

           *-usbhost

                product: UHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 3.0.0-sabayon uhci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@6

                logical name: usb6

                version: 3.00

                capabilities: usb-1.10

                configuration: driver=hub slots=2 speed=12Mbit/s

              *-usb UNCLAIMED

                   description: Generic USB device

                   product: TopNotch Auxiliary Display

                   vendor: Winbond Electronics Corporatio

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: usb@6:2

                   version: 1.00

                   capabilities: usb-2.00

                   configuration: maxpower=100mA speed=12Mbit/s

        *-usb:2

             description: USB Controller

             product: 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1a.7

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1a.7

             version: 03

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pm debug ehci bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=ehci_hcd latency=0

             resources: irq:18 memory:db404400-db4047ff

           *-usbhost

                product: EHCI Host Controller

                vendor: Linux 3.0.0-sabayon ehci_hcd

                physical id: 1

                bus info: usb@1

                logical name: usb1

                version: 3.00

                capabilities: usb-2.00

                configuration: driver=hub slots=4 speed=480Mbit/s

              *-usb:0 DISABLED

                   description: Wireless interface

                   product: 802.11 bg WLAN

                   vendor: Ralink

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: usb@1:1

                   logical name: wlan0

                   version: 0.01

                   serial: 00:0d:f0:4a:f4:67

                   capabilities: usb-2.00 ethernet physical wireless

                   configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rt73usb driverversion=3.0.0-sabayon firmware=1.7 link=no maxpower=300mA multicast=yes speed=480Mbit/s wireless=IEEE 802.11bg

```

```

/usr/bin/wicd-gtk

Has notifications support True

Loading...

Connecting to daemon...

Connected.

displaytray True

Done loading.

ok

verbinden

MeinHeimnetzwerk: Überprüfe Authentifizierung

Falsches Passwort

refreshing...

ESSID : MeinHeimnetzwerk

ESSID : FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7112

ESSID : WLAN-EDAB36

setting encryption info...

setting encryption info...

```

Einstellungen

```
Kabelgebundenes Netzwerk

  als Standardprofil verwenden -> Haken entfernt

  MeinHeimnetzwerk 100% WPA2 Knanl 13 

  verbinde automatisch mit diesem Netzwerk-> Haken gesetzt

    -> Eigenschaften : - Verwende statische IPs (aus)

                       - Verwende statische DNS (aus)

                       - DHCP Hostname (aus)

                       - Nutze diese Einstellungen für alle Netzwerke, die diese ESSID verwenden (aus)

                       + Nutze Verschlüsselung

                             + WPA 1/2 (Preshared Key) (an)

                       + Key: Mein Passwort (an)

General Settings -> Wireless Interface :wlan0

                    Wired Interface: eth0

                 -> Wired automatic connection: Use default wired network profile

                 -> Automatic Reconnenćtion

externel Programs alles auf automatic

Advanced Settings -> Driver: ndiswrapper

                  -> Backend: external

                  -> Debugging: aus

                  -> Use dBm to measure signal strength (aus)

                  -> Ping staic gateway after connecting to verify association (an)

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net-alt

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

mac_eth1="00:09:DF:80:AE:A4"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

auto_eth1="true"

enable_ipv6_eth1="false"

#----------------------------------

nis_domain_wlan0="localdomain"

dns_domain_wlan0="localdomain"

dhcp_wlan0="nosendhost"

#----------------------------------

auto_MeinHeimnetzwerk="true"

config_MeinHeimnetzwerk=( "dhcp" )

enable_ipv6_MeinHeimnetzwerk="false"

#----------------------------------

nis_domain_eth0="localdomain"

dns_domain_eth0="localdomain"

dhcp_eth0="nosendhost"
```

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf-alt

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Security Configuration ######

network={

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        priority=1

        ssid="MeinHeimnetz"

        mode=0

        psk="*********" #Passwort im Klartext

        bssid=00:23:69:19:25:A5

}

```

Habe ich auch geändert, ohne das es etwas bringt

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# wpa_supplicant gegenüber wireless-tools bevorzugen

modules="wpa_supplicant"

# Es ist wichtig, dass wir wpa_supplicant mitteilen welcher Treiber

# verwendet werden soll, da es nicht sehr gut raten kann.

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi

```

```
KatrinsLaptop katrin # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# Die folgende Zeile nicht ändern, sonst wird nichts funktionieren

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Sicherstellen, dass nur root die WPA Konfiguration lesen kann

ctrl_interface_group=0

# wpa_supplicant soll sich um scannen und AP Auswahl kümmern

ap_scan=1

# Nur WPA-PSK wird verwendet. Jede gültige Chiffre-Kombination wird

# akzeptiert

network={

  ssid="MeinHeinmetz"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk= psk="*********" # Passwort im Klartext

  bssid=00:23:69:19:25:A5

  priority=1

}

```

Das hier habe ich gefunden:

http://www.rz.htw-berlin.de/de/internet_notebook/wireless_lan/linux_bsd/networkmanager/ubuntu_810/index.html

```
Das Problem bei "falsches Passwort" mit wicd ist der etwas dämliche wpa_supplicant - der hat böse Probleme mit WPA2. 

Nicht nutzen. Stattdessen lieber den Gnome-NetworkManager (nm-applet) zusammen mit einem gewrappten Windows-Treiber.

 Wie gehts?
```

???

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_install_wpa_supplicant

----------

## Christian99

hi, ich glaube du hast einfach zuviel in deinen default runlevel. da ist wicd net.wlan0 und networkmanager. ich vermute mal dass es da konflikte gibt. wicd oder networkmanager verwalten ja schon die netzwerkverbindungen, wenn dan auch noch das initskript kommt wirds vermutlich zu viel des guten. und ich vermute auch dass es besser ist sich für wicd oder Networkmanager zu entscheiden.

Ich hatte auch mal wicd aber es hat nicht so recht gemacht was es sollte. bin jetzt bei Networkmanager. Ist zwar ein biscchen komplizierter, aber es geht jetzt wenigstens.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe wicd herausgenommen. Dann wollte networkmanager immer das root passwort, um wicd zu starten

----------

## Christian99

dann deinstaller wicd einfach mal. und wann will networkmanager das rootpasswort um wicd zu starten?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe versucht über networkmanager zu konfigurieren. Dann kam ein PopUp (kdesu) /usr/bin/wicd.

Hast du WAP2? Was hast Du alles installiert und was im Runlevel. Welche configs sind relevant?

----------

## doedel

Ich hatte das Problem mit networkmanager in Verbindung mit wicd auch, oder aber wenn der nwm lief und ich mit wpa_supplicant von hand rumgepfriemelt hab.

WLAN läuft bei mir mittlerweile entweder über networkmanager + das KDE applett dazu oder auf der Konsole direkt mit wpa_supplicant, OHNE dass irgendwas anderes WLAN mässiges an ist/eingestellt ist.

Die WLAN Karte wird in keiner config erwähnt und schon tut alles wie es soll:

```

$ wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlan0 -c /pfad/zu/deiner/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -B && dhcpcd wlan0

```

Beispiel für eine funktionierende WPA2 supplicant.conf (Ausschnitt aus meiner):

```

network={

   ssid="deinessid"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="blabla"

}
```

----------

## Christian99

also installiert ist networkmanager und knetworkmanager (kde-applet, nm-applet oder so für gnome), kein wicd.

im runlevel ist nur NetworkManager. falls net.wlan0 trotzdem durch hotplug gestartet wird, in /etc/rc.conf ausschließen.

dito für kabelnetzwerke, wenn du möchtest, dass die von NM verwaltet werden. configs: keine Ahnung, hab alles über das applet gemacht.

----------

## doedel

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> also installiert ist networkmanager und knetworkmanager (kde-applet, nm-applet oder so für gnome), kein wicd.
> 
> im runlevel ist nur NetworkManager. falls net.wlan0 trotzdem durch hotplug gestartet wird, in /etc/rc.conf ausschließen.
> 
> dito für kabelnetzwerke, wenn du möchtest, dass die von NM verwaltet werden. configs: keine Ahnung, hab alles über das applet gemacht.

 

net.wlan0 kann in Verbindung mit dem Networkmanager+KDE-Applet (so bei mir) komplett gelöscht werden.

----------

